# LCOL faces sexual assault, harrassment charges



## The Bread Guy (26 Mar 2015)

*As usual, according to Canada's Charter of Rights and Freedoms, "Any person charged with an offence has the right .... to be presumed innocent until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal ...."*​
This from the Info-machine - no charges proven in court at this point:


> The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) charged a member of the Canadian Armed Forces with offences related to sexual assault and harassment on March 25, 2015.
> 
> Lieutenant-Colonel Martin Bernier, former Commander of the 2nd Canadian Division Training Centre at 2nd Canadian Division Support Base Valcartier, Quebec was charged with:
> 
> ...


----------



## observor 69 (26 Mar 2015)

FYI: Inconduite dans l’armée : un haut gradé de Valcartier relevé de ses fonctions
http://www.lactualite.com/societe/inconduite-dans-larmee-un-haut-grade-de-valcartier-releve-de-ses-fonctions/


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Oct 2015)

Bumped with the latest, in Google English (original article in French - French text follows English, shared under the Fair Dealing provisions of the _Copyright Act (R.S.C., 1985, c. C-42)_):


> Lieutenant Colonel Martin Bernier pleaded guilty Thursday morning to two charges of sexual harassment on two military during his court martial.
> 
> The case dates back there almost a year to the day, on the night of October 18 to 19, 2014, at the Québec City Convention Centre, while unfolded Night of the 100th anniversary of the Royal 22nd Regiment, which put an end to the celebrations surrounding the centenary of the regiment.
> 
> ...





> Le lieutenant-colonel Martin Bernier a plaidé coupable, ce jeudi matin, à deux accusations de harcèlement sexuel sur deux militaires, lors de son procès en cour martiale.
> 
> Les faits remontent il y a presque un an jour pour jour, dans la nuit du 18 au 19 octobre 2014, au Centre des congrès de Québec, alors que se déroulait la Soirée du 100e anniversaire du Royal 22e Régiment, qui mettait un terme aux célébrations entourant le centenaire du régiment.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Oct 2015)

This time, via English-language media:


> A former commander with the Canadian military saw charges of sexual assault dropped on Thursday after pleading guilty to harassing two of his junior officers.
> 
> Lieutenant-Colonel Martin Bernier, formerly of CFB Valcartier, acknowledged on Thursday morning that he violated the Department of National Defence's rules of conduct one night last October.
> 
> ...


----------

